# I Really would like a La Pav



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a really lovely machine, a Lelit Bianca and I love it, but for some reason I'm hankering after a La Pav. I obviously don't need one, but please give me some reasons why I should or shouldn't get one. ?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I will have a lovely Europiccola for sale in the coming days! - there's a reason to get one.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You will make equally good and tasty shots compared to Bianca after mastering it. At least same happened to me and my Vesuvius.
BR


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It'll give you the opportunity to have a cuppa while waiting for the Bianca to come up to temperature.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

We always have milk, so would a europiccola or a professional be better for the steaming.......


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes, you can steam with Pav single hole steam tip is a must update though.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Agree re: single hole steam tip. Best single upgrade you can do for a La Pav.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Pro is more powerful though?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I found the pro better for steaming, but the Euro is just as good so I think either would be good for you. Definitely need a nicknack steam tip though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> I found the pro better for steaming, but the Euro is just as good so I think either would be good for you. Definitely need a nicknack steam tip though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, a nicknac steam tip would be first on my list.?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

When you say we, how many coffees do you typically make at a time?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Here she is... Needs a quick polish and will have it advertised by the weekend all being well!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MartinB said:


> Here she is... Needs a quick polish and will have it advertised by the weekend all being well!
> <img alt="IMG_20191023_193205.thumb.jpg.ae2c4fa6b378f84703f30813a7e9ec36.jpg" data-fileid="33096" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/IMG_20191023_193205.thumb.jpg.ae2c4fa6b378f84703f30813a7e9ec36.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Get yours up and sold and then I can put mine on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Get yours up and sold and then I can put mine on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you selling up?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

KTD said:


> Are you selling up?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a refurb Euro sat here doing nothing yeah  I'm keeping my pro though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Looking forward to having a couple of new converts...if I don't end up snatching one for work...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Popped an advert up in the classified section


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

KTD said:


> Looking forward to having a couple of new converts...if I don't end up snatching one for work...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do it!


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> When you say we, how many coffees do you typically make at a time?


 Only two.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Obidi said:


> Only two.


Europicola should be big enough so it's just a matter of aesthetics & availability really.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Obidi said:


> I have a really lovely machine, a Lelit Bianca and I love it, but for some reason I'm hankering after a La Pav. I obviously don't need one, but please give me some reasons why I should or shouldn't get one. ?


  You might get banned from the lever forum and be told to buy a real one.

John

-


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

ajohn said:


> You might get banned from the lever forum and be told to buy a real one.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 hehe, if I had lots of spare cash I'd buy a Londinium, but unfortunately I don't, so...... a La Pav may manage to scratch the itch.........


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Obidi said:


> hehe, if I had lots of spare cash I'd buy a Londinium, but unfortunately I don't, so...... a La Pav may manage to scratch the itch.........


 LOL

https://www.fracino.com/retro.html

John

-


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

ajohn said:


> LOL
> 
> https://www.fracino.com/retro.html
> 
> ...


 Oh yes, very nice, but I'm betting I can't afford one of those either!


----------

